# Team Wheaties Frame/Fork



## Tim s (May 27, 2022)

I just bought this frame from a bicycle friend. This might take a while to locate all the parts or a parts bike to make it complete. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2022)

Do you have the part spec's for that so you know what to look for?


----------



## Tim s (May 28, 2022)

No, I do not but I figured I would just look on line for the info. I have been looking for one of these for a while so I will enjoy the process of bringing it back. Tim


----------



## juvela (May 29, 2022)

-----

thank you for sharing this new arrival with the forum

what year have you been able to determine it to be?

with a name such as Team Wheaties one would have expected to to see the face of Bob Mathias, or someone similar, on the head tube  😉 




-----


----------



## Tim s (May 30, 2022)

From what I was able to find it appears to be a 1988. If anyone else has any info on these team bikes that would be great.


----------



## Tim s (Jul 12, 2022)

The team Wheaties bike is coming along slowly. Looking for Dura Ace brake set to bring it together.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 5, 2022)

I am still in need of the Dura Ace 7402 brake calipers to complete the bike. Dwayne at our local Trek store did an excellent job of wrapping the NOS bar tape and I installed the bottom bracket pieces and cranks which was a first for me. It should not be too long before it is done. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Aug 8, 2022)

The brake cables are run and the seat is back on, just need brake calipers and a chain. I have pedals that just need to be cleaned. I want to take the bike to swaps/shows for others to see it.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 16, 2022)

The brake calipers came in Saturday so I put those on and cleaned the pedals and installed them too. All that is needed are shift cables, a chain and to adjust the brakes. I ran into Sam at the Kutztown swap meet and he is the person who sold me the Wheaties frame n fork. He said he likes how it is turning out. I have found that chasing down parts to build up a bike takes time and patience but with each added part comes satisfaction. Enjoy your projects and thanks for the positive comments. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Sep 2, 2022)

All done!


----------



## Bru (Sep 3, 2022)

That's a good looking bike. It's kind of a mystery why it doesn't have orange fork tips though. Have you seen this old web page from Steve Tilford? It may help point you in the right direction for the original parts list.









						Kind of weird….
					

I got this photo today from a guy that collects “old” US PRO team bicycles.  He has a bunch of 7-11 bikes and has expanded his corral to Wheaties/Schwinn bikes.  All custom painted by J…



					stevetilford.com


----------



## Tim s (Sep 3, 2022)

I do have a copy of the parts list but the cost of putting it back to original was too much at this time and I wanted get it finished. The bike will be on display in my basement and look period correct. I will never ride it but I like the look. I found out about these bikes and others from a YouTube series called John’s Vintage Road Bike Garage. The guy has a collection of beautiful bikes and does a nice job of sharing his love of old steel bikes with his audience.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 3, 2022)

Opps


----------

